# Large volume canister filters?



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm currently researching how to increase the water volume to a small desktop tank in order to keep water parameters more stable.

The 'display' tank is only about 4 gallons. 
I'm looking to see if I can add an additional ~10 gallons underneath my desk.

So far, I've come across 2 options which isn't quite what I'm looking for. One is a sump and the other is a canister filter. 

A sump seems to be the obvious answer, but I need something that has a 0% chance of flooding. Since there are shrimps inside the tank, there needs to be a very fine pre-filter to keep the babies from getting sucked up. This creates the problem of it being clogged very easily by plant leaves/algae. If this happens, I will have a 10 gallon sump trying to fill a 4 gallon tank . 

Canisters seem to overcome this problem because it is a sealed system and there is no risk of more water being returned into the tank. But canister filters generally don't come in such large volumes (At least, none that I can find that are within a reasonable price range).

I'm just wondering if anyone out there has any ideas as to how to go about this in a practical manner.

Thanks!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You can link the canisters together to get more water volume.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Canister filters are not usually recommended with shrimp. They just do not seem to do well, but I am sure there are some who have good luck. The second issue would be flow. Any canister of that size would have far to much flow for such a small tank. I would go with a sump and a float switch. Float switch could shut off pump when water level gets to low. You could also put two overflows in the display tank. Chances of both becoming clogged is very small.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Best solution....get a 14 gallon tank . 

In all seriousness though if you can't just get a bigger tank then I think what darkangel suggested is the best solution and find some way to attach a removable fine screen to your overflow and makes sure you clean it regularly.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

WiyRay said:


> I'm currently researching how to increase the water volume to a small desktop tank *in order to keep water parameters more stable.*
> 
> The 'display' tank is only 4 gallons.
> I'm looking to add an additional 10 gallons.


So what exactly is unstable with the water parameters in your 4 gallon now?

You want more stability? What parameters are fluctuating in your aquarium that you are finding you need an extra 10 gallons?

How did you arrive at an extra 10? Why not 5 or 2?

Adding 10 gallons sounds redundant at best unless you have a special setup with specific requirements that demands an extra 10 gallons. What is it that is pushing your filtration system past the limits?

To answer your post regardless of the reason:

An Aquaclear 110 HOB filter will hold about 1.5 gallons of extra water for you. The Rena XP1, 2, 3, and 4 each hold 1, 1.5, 2.5 and 3 gallons respectively... I don't think any of these filters would be good on a 5 gallon tank though.... Too much flow as mentioned already...

+1 to a sump system if you can make one to suite your needs...

+1 to just getting a bigger aquarium...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

An AC 110 would be way to much flow as well.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the responses you guys, gave me something to think about. 
Just wanted to clarify with some more detail and reply to everything the best I can...

So the tank is located at work. It sits on a narrow office counter where the clients who check in/out can see it. So a larger tank (as much as I would love to) is out of the question. Any taller, and the risk of it being knocked over increases, any longer and people will have to speak to the receptionist through the tank, and wider would make it sitting over the ledge. I've already gotten the largest one that can fit comfortably on the counter. 

Therefore, if I want to add more volume to the water, I was thinking I would hide it underneath the desk.

Yes, I've overstocked the tank. Going by the general rule of thumb of 1" of fish per gallon, I could be nearly 3 times that, which is why I gave a rough estimate of around 10 gallons. Aside from that, there is no reason that I want 10 gallons specifically. 

I do close-to-daily small water changes just in case to prevent any build ups of ammonia and other such toxins, and its been running successfully as such for the past 8 months.

My concern is the small volume of water, not only because the high bioload could cause a problem if left unattended for an extended period of time, the temperature swings in the office is pretty wild sometimes. I figured that the increased volume would make it so that any changes to the water would be more gradual.

Flow-wise is not really an issue as I can always just restrict the flow. The purpose was just to add water volume, not so much for filtration or some kind of ridiculous x6000 turnover rate lol.

At this time, I think I might go with the idea of chaining several canisters together with a sponge filter on the intake. I feel like this might be the least amount of work required for what I'm trying to achieve. Although it might be a bit more pricey, I can at least trust the handywork of company like eheim more than my own.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Not to discourage you but do you realize that in order to get 10 gallons(or about that) of extra water from several Eheims you would need to link six 2217(largest standard size) classics together? This would give you 9 gallons of extra water(with no media) and 1248 GPH. This would cost you about $1200 and would give you a turn over rate of 312 times. You would need to restrict the water flow by 95% to give you a turn over of about 15 times. I really don't think you can restrict the flow that much and have the filters work properly. Also, do you really want to spend $1200 and have 6 canister filters? I think you need a better plan. You be much better off carefully planning a 10 gallon sump or look into building a 10 gallon canister filter.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

You could go with an Ehiem Pro 3 2080. This canister will give you nearly 5 gallon of extra water, a max flow of 450GPH and cost you about $450 plus tax, you can try to find one used.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Mykuhl said:


> Not to discourage you but do you realize that in order to get 10 gallons(or about that) of extra water from several Eheims you would need to link six 2217(largest standard size) classics together? This would give you 9 gallons of extra water(with no media) and 1248 GPH. This would cost you about $1200 and would give you a turn over rate of 312 times. You would need to restrict the water flow by 95% to give you a turn over of about 15 times. I really don't think you can restrict the flow that much and have the filters work properly. Also, do you really want to spend $1200 and have 6 canister filters? I think you need a better plan. You be much better off carefully planning a 10 gallon sump or look into building a 10 gallon canister filter.


It doesn't really work like that. You only plug in the last filter in the line to power them all. The other filters work like prefilters and actually reduce the flow. I have been running them like this for years.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Ahh ok, gotcha. I was not aware of that. Still he would need 6 canister filters and spend like $1200 or two 2080s and spend like $900.


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

I have a 2250 eheim classic for sale ... Hit me up if you're interested


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

WiyRay said:


> I want to add more volume to the water, I was thinking I would hide it underneath
> 
> Flow-wise is not really an issue as I can always just restrict the flow. The purpose was just to add water volume, not so much for filtration or some kind of ridiculous x6000 turnover rate lol.


If all you want is extra volume... A simple, easy, cheap solution...

Hide a 10 gallon sealed container underneath and use a powerhead with tubes to simply flow water between the display tank and the hidden container below.

A new powerhead for your use would cost $15 - $30. A couple dollars for tubing at Home Depot, a container to hold water and you're good to go... Set it up for under $50.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I just do not see multiple canisters working for a number of reasons. First of all will be flow. You are going to want to get that down to around 12 to 16 gallons an hour, otherwise your display tank will look like a tsunami. If you do manage to get it low enough then the tank and the canisters will have different temperatures. The floor will be much cooler then the tank level. If you are heating the tank then I believe an in-line heater would be your only real option. What are you keeping in the tank that you believe the bio load is an issue? Also on the flooding issue every connection and filter you add is a potential leak point. Nothing will be 100% leak proof.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

*4 gallons*

buhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

buhhhhhhhhh


----------

